# Combo tags.



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Purchased all my licenses online back in March.
What I printed out says hunt fish combo, fish all species, and base license. $76. So I'm sure that was for a combo deer tag but yet I never received anything in the mail. Are these tags coming or did I screw up somehow?


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

I purchased my deer combo license and waterfowl license online on 8-19 got my deer kill tags a few days ago and my federal duck stamp today. Deer combo 40.00 Base license 11.00 and fish all species 26.00. Total 77.00 not sure what you got for 76.00


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

It doesn't break it down.
115 hunt/fish combo
200 fish all species
110 base
$76


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

You should have gotten your deer and deer combo tag in the mail. Something went wrong, I would give them a call if I were you.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

What he said ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Call who?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Gstan1 said:


> Call who?


Your nearest DNR customer service center. 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79765_81257---,00.html


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Called customer service and someone picked up right away. Gave me a number to a licensing division.
Two minutes wait there and the guy on the phone canceled everything in the computer and told me to go up to the store and buy all new ones and they would refund my check. Surprised it went that well


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You must have ordered in the spring, as there was an issue for a few day period where guys didn't get their turkey licenses on time. 

Glad it worked out for you.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

